# How you hold your cigar and what it means!



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

I was just searching around and this came across. Thought it was very interesting. Not sure if it means much though! Im usually a 5 or 7, sometimes a 2! Anyone out there hold theirs different from most?

*Psychology Between Two - What does your cigar say about you?*

[HR][/HR] Cigars can speak. And the attentive 'listener' can learn much from them about their owner. The way people hold their cigar can reveal much about their characters and moods.
In the early nineteen twenties an issue of the Italian almanac, Il Tabacco, contained an interesting column under the heading Sigaromanzia - twelve positions of the hand holding the cigar with captions showing the psychological characteristics of the smoker.
The Italian psychologists of the last century were, apparently, right. At our request, a number of modern experts conducted a similar experiment and came to approximately the same conclusion. So take a closer look at the people you talk to, and maybe you'll find out something about them you didn't know before.

































A fine orator, a good psychologistSensible, fair-mindedTemperamental, irritable, but a man of his wordCheerful, sociable, self-willed































Elegant, imposingQuiet, decisiveHard, egoisticPractical, vengeful































A loner, an opportunistThriftyMistrustful, skepticalGenerous, democratic, talkative, welcoming


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

this is funny and seems true for the most part. I hold it like #3 at times and can be very irritable :lol: 

oh, and I am definitely "thrifty", especially when it's a good smoke :thumb:

Good find!


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I think I hold it almost all those ways at different times.... Great post. 

Happy Friday everyone. Haven't been on these boards for a few months, just been busy. Busy is good though.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I somewhere in between a cheerful, sociable, self-willed & temperamental, irritable man of his word...

I don't even know what that means. :lol:


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

I mostly hold my cigars as seen in #2, #4, and #5.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Interesting.

2, 3, 4


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm like Andy, I use just about all of those -- lol!


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

2-4-5


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Although I never watched the show, I would not be surprised if Tony Soprano was "Temperamental, irritable, but a man of his word"? (in reference to Brandon's avatar) :biggrin:


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

Where the heck did this come from? Seldom do I see something new... not sure if it really means anything, but definitely interesting - thanks for posting.

BR,

STS
CEO, DE


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Interesting. I'm generally a 5 or 7, but sometimes a 4 or a 2.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

ssaka said:


> Where the heck did this come from? Seldom do I see something new... not sure if it really means anything, but definitely interesting - thanks for posting.
> 
> BR,
> 
> ...


Congrats on becoming CEO! Well deserved brother! Smoked my first No9 in your honor this morning and loved it.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm almost always a "practical, vengeful" holder. I've always thought of myself as practical, and as for vengeful...I am plotting the destruction of a few mailboxes. I never was that way before joining puff, though. I guess this place brings out the best in all of us!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Elegant and imposing. Hmm...I like that.


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

I fall into the 2 or 3 range. Didn't know our cigar holds had meanings!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

ten08 said:


> Although I never watched the show, I would not be surprised if Tony Soprano was "Temperamental, irritable, but a man of his word"? (in reference to Brandon's avatar) :biggrin:


He tries to be a man of his word deep down! I found this on a random boutique cigar website I've never heard of before. Garo Habano Cigars garohabano.com


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am a 4 and always will be.


----------



## GregS (May 8, 2012)

2 and 4 for me. Thats a cool chart, I wonder what ones didnt make it into the chart?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

5 and 12 are about the only ones I've never done. I guess I'm complicated 



> 2 and 4 for me. Thats a cool chart, I wonder what ones didnt make it into the chart?


The "Monica" hold, but I'd have deleted that pic


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

GregS said:


> 2 and 4 for me. Thats a cool chart, I wonder what ones didnt make it into the chart?


Good question but there are ones on there I've never seen so it is hard to say.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> 5 and 12 are about the only ones I've never done. I guess I'm complicated
> 
> The "Monica" hold, but I'd have deleted that pic


The Monica shows that you are Untrustworthy, flexible, and kinky.:rotfl:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

1,3,4,7,10,11... what does that mean?


----------



## Travis Gill (Jul 29, 2012)

Haha i'm Cheerful, sociable, self-willed with the occasional Temperamental, irritable, but a man of his word thrown in for good measure.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> 1,3,4,7,10,11... what does that mean?


That you're a hot mess.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I saw a guy on TV once hold one between his middle and ring fingers.... 

He looked like a total dipshit that didn't know anything about cigars :dunno: maybe that's what that one means :smoke:


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> I saw a guy on TV once hold one between his middle and ring fingers....
> 
> He looked like a total dipshit that didn't know anything about cigars :dunno: maybe that's what that one means :smoke:


I believe that grip would indicate "logical, emotionally detached"


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

What about this one?


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> What about this one?


That one means you and Jessica have had too much to drink.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> What about this one?


Let's just NOT go there....way too disturbing....

I'm more of a 3 as it's the easiest way to get the cigar to my mouth.....and, I suppose, I can be a bit irritable at times...


----------



## Greebid (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm pretty much #2.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

MontyTheMooch said:


> That one means you and Jessica have had too much to drink.


:biglaugh:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> What about this one?


I saw that one in _My Left Foot_.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Friends, Puffers, Countrymen, lend me your monitors. Neither a borrower nor a lender be. Thank you for your kind attention. ~~~ The Thrifty Orator


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

2, 3, 4, 9, 11,


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Pretty much a 3...

Makes sense for me..LOL



The Troll


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Looks like I'm in 4 and 12. I always get a kick out of stuff like this.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> What about this one?


I think this one means you clearly have another cigar in your right hand, too. Three cigars at once? Give this man a hand. :clap2:

By the way, Matt, I never expected your hands and feet to be so...painted and dainty.:biggrin1:


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I light mine and make a fist until I feel it burning my hand:loco:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Assuming that the progression of numbers correspond to the pictures going left to right, top to bottom, I am usually a #4 or a #7 and occasionally a #2.

Interesting to note also if I am with a group of friends and I am the one talking, I will be a #1. But if I am the one listening, sometimes I can be a #11.

I notice there are lots of #10s in the forum too. :lol:


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Very cool find. Mostly a #3 and #4 until it becomes impractical then #11. Interesting to say the least!


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool post, will share it with my smoke buddies


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay crap doodle, I am a cross between the 1st one and the last one. Figure that out LOL


----------



## Nafod81 (Aug 6, 2012)

How true it is. I'm an 11. And I'm an auditor.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

jphank said:


> I'm like Andy, I use just about all of those -- lol!


And I as well. Plus ambidextrous, so I'm alternating hands as well. No foot smoking, though.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

TopsiderLXI said:


> I was just searching around and this came across. Thought it was very interesting. Not sure if it means much though! Im usually a 5 or 7, sometimes a 2! Anyone out there hold theirs different from most?
> 
> *Psychology Between Two - What does your cigar say about you?*
> 
> ...


The last one, #12, seems like you'd either burn yer tongue or break yer wrist!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry to say it but I think the whole "how you hold your cigar" thing is a load of crap. It says little about your smoking buddies and more about your pretentious ass if you judge others. I use 7 of those at differing times & assume all good psychologists use #1? Enter Mr Davidoff. LOL :madgrin:


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm number 4...


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm a 2 - 3 - 4 most of the time.


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

Sensible, fair-minded and Temperamental, irritable, but a man of his word and Mistrustful, skeptical

lol


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

_Sometimes, holding a cigar is just holding a cigar._


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Magnificent_Bastard said:


> _Sometimes, holding a cigar is just holding a cigar._


LOL nice...


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> Sorry to say it but I think the whole "how you hold your cigar" thing is a load of crap. It says little about your smoking buddies and more about your pretentious ass if you judge others. I use 7 of those at differing times & assume all good psychologists use #1? Enter Mr Davidoff. LOL :madgrin:


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

#3 and #10. I've been known to be temperamental... to the misfortune of those around me.


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

Mostly 3 and 4. I think. Now I will have to pay attention.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

3-4-5-9 mostly 4.


----------



## Lobo218 (Jun 27, 2012)

3 and 4.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Very interesting. I am usually a 3, and sometimes a 7. I'm gonna have to watch my father in law later today.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Sorry to say it but I think the whole "how you hold your cigar" thing is a load of crap. It says little about your smoking buddies and more about your pretentious ass if you judge others. I use 7 of those at differing times & assume all good psychologists use #1? Enter Mr Davidoff. LOL :madgrin:


Just means you're crazy Warren...:crazy::smoke2:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

piperdown said:


> Just means you're crazy Warren...:crazy::smoke2:


Well it is logical that every voice in my head uses a differing hold. :madgrin:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Well it is logical that every voice in my head uses a differing hold. :madgrin:


lol!!!


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

It works for Mr. Soprano. The one that most resembles the way he holds it says "hard, egoistic". Spot on. hahah.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Avenidadecuba said:


> It works for Mr. Soprano. The one that most resembles the way he holds it says "hard, egoistic". Spot on. hahah.


True. I wouldn't write a book by these, but I think very generally speaking they can tell how a person at least, presents themselves and what that shows about their personality.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Sorry to say it but I think the whole "how you hold your cigar" thing is a load of crap. It says little about your smoking buddies and more about your pretentious ass if you judge others. I use 7 of those at differing times & assume all good psychologists use #1? Enter Mr Davidoff. LOL :madgrin:


Well I was bored now if you want to discuss it further have your people call my people and we'll schedule a PM


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Well I was bored now if you want to discuss it further have your people call my people and we'll schedule a PM


LOL. I'll send a memo out to the voices but don't count on a fast response, the buggers seem to have their own agenda. :biggrin:


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

:twitch::twitch:I hold it in my hand because my foot won't reach my mouth, contrary to what my wife says.


----------



## Rocker66 (Jul 31, 2012)

Im typically a 3 or 4. But i relate that more to the cigar than anything. But maybe that really is my personality or at least mood showing. 

:smoke:

Dave


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Where's the left handed version of this chart? 8)

Seriously though, it looks to me like a lot of these holds are more apropos for cigarette/joint smokers than cigar smokers...


----------



## Rocker66 (Jul 31, 2012)

wacbzz said:


> Where's the left handed version of this chart? 8)
> 
> Seriously though, it looks to me like a lot of these holds are more apropos for cigarette/joint smokers than cigar smokers...


Thats funny. But thats how i feel when im trying to get the most out of a little Hoyo Petite. No Other way to hold it than like a joint. Im sure thats what my neighbors think im doing. LOL!

Dave


----------



## guitar_gatler (Sep 22, 2007)

I'd say I'm more of a 4 than anything...but I've probably used all of those at some point or another.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

I would say a 2 for me.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

wacbzz said:


> Where's the left handed version of this chart?


Hold it up to a mirror!

It's a 2 or 4 for me and sometimes a hybrid of 2/3.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

2 - 4 - 5 for myself...funny how "correct" these are!


----------



## SocraticDave (Jul 9, 2012)

Very interesting, though this does remind that 90-95% of people agree with how they're labeled, even if it's completely off the mark. Then again, the "mistrustful, skeptic" label is admittedly hitting close to home.


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

Wonder what is means if you clench it in your teeth?


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

this is pretty cool.. 2 mostly.. sometimes a 4 when i'm conversing with others.. gunna watch some jazz weds night at the only place you can still smoke inside that i know of.. (temperance house) gunna try and remember to note how i'm holding then.


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

What does it mean if you plonk it in your mouth and seldom take it out? Well I guess it means do not bother me I am smoking


----------



## Skorpios (Jan 14, 2011)

Never thought about it... I'll pay more attention as long as it does not distract me from my cigar enjoyment...


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I hold mine in my mouth...i'm almost scared to ask......what does that mean?:mrgreen:


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

Eleigh said:


> Wonder what is means if you clench it in your teeth?


It means don"t screw with me


----------



## neffmoore (Sep 1, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> Sorry to say it but I think the whole "how you hold your cigar" thing is a load of crap. It says little about your smoking buddies and more about your pretentious ass if you judge others. I use 7 of those at differing times & assume all good psychologists use #1? Enter Mr Davidoff. LOL :madgrin:


I have to agree with Warren. However, I think it is an interesting exercise and fun.
I am a cigar novice, and with my little experience I have noticed that my grip varies whether I am lighting up, just holding, puffing...and the grip changes when the stick burns down. 
I wonder if any of you have noticed, does your grip change as time goes on. IOW have you changed your grip as you have become a more seasoned cigar smoker?
Does anyone really use the Thrifty grip, sticking a toothpick in it like a cocktail weiner?

This is much like the personality tests (e.g. are you Sanguin, Melancholy, etc.) No one is fully anyone of those personalities. We are all a combination of two or more. Some with more emphasis on one or another. I would think the grip thing is similar.

All in all, still interesting. Thanks for posting this.

Will practicing using one of the grips exclusively change your personality to that trait?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I may try to remember how I grip my next few cigars, but, since i smoke a lot of cigars while walking, I have to pay more attention to where I step. Would not want to step in a pile of crap from any of the beasts I may encounter.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Wait....it's missing one. I don't see the one that shows how Monica Lewinski held hers:laugh:


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

First row, right corner, I think that would be #4 for me 90% of the time. Just most comfortable that way, but I do switch off to other grips if my hand gets tired or cramps up as sometimes happens. Funny about the toothpick. I do use a nubber but only once the cigar reaches it's last 1" or so...


----------



## OrlandoCigar (May 3, 2012)

I tend to clamp my cigars in my jaw 50% of the time, the rest of the time I'll grasp them with with my index finger while they're resting on my thumb. I haven't really thought about how I hold a cigar until this, I guess it just comes natural


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Definitely 3 and 4.. Interesting info here


----------

